# Necromancer's Legacy - Bloodlines & Paragons



## Morrus (May 9, 2005)

*[imagel]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_4735.gif[/imagel]Necromancer's Legacy - Bloodlines & Paragons* explores five of the classic undead introducing a paragon class for each as well as Minor, Intermediate and Major bloodlines for each. The races covered in this product are: Ghosts, Ghouls, Liches, Mummies and Vampires. Each has a fully detailed paragon class and all three levels of bloodline. And don't forget EN Publishing's other two recent releases: EN Armoury - Chainmail Bikinis and EN Guilds - Merchant Guild.


----------



## Maldur (May 12, 2005)

I just got my grubby paws on it, and once more Hellhound proves he knows rules 
It sparked my imagination, if I can get rid of this writers block, ill do a proper review.


----------

